# Never been pregnant have been TTC for 10 years



## Jules30

Hi all! I was a member of this site before; mostly active in the LTTC group. I had closed out that account, accepting my fate of unexplained infertility. 

To clarify- I have endometriosis, had a laparoscopy in March 2013, everything else checked out fine when he was "in" there. I cut out dairy and most of my endometriosis symptoms have greatly improved. DH has had two SAs done. Both showed a slightly low number, but otherwise the swimmers are healthy. I had ultrasounds done, and hormones checked. Everything else came out fine. I briefly went down the road of clomid, no dice. So we were put in the unexplained infertility group.

So, what brought me back? I'm seeing a new Dr (chiropractor) for the Cervicogenic Headaches that I deal with. This Dr had asked me about kids and I was honest with him about our struggles. He then proceeded to check out my pelvis and ended up adjusting my sacrum. Then said with a sly smile "keep trying". So, we are doing just that. 

I'm scared and very reserved. I have had years of heartbreak and not one pregnancy. I don't know why this Dr in particular gave me hope, but he has. So I'm back here with you all! :happydance:

I live in Nebraska (USA). I'm currently working as a loan clerk. I also volunteer as an EMT, and am on the Village Board. DH and I met and married in 2008. He was in the Marine Corp for a while, so we were in California for that time. Then moved back to Nebraska in 2012. We have an 11 year old black lab.. and that's it for our little family!

I look forward to reconnecting with old friends and meeting new ones!


----------



## caleblake

I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world and I hope a miracle comes your way. Xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back Jules :hugs:

Would you like your old account reactivated?
<3


----------



## Jules30

That would be great! Though I don't remember my username from before.


----------



## Wobbles

Have you an idea of the email address you would have used? If so pop me a PM or an email contact(at)babyandbump(dot)com

<3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

WELCOME BACK!!! I sooooo HOPE YOU get your BFP soon!!!! Rooting for you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome back to BabyandBump! Good luck :)


----------



## Jules30

Wobbles,

I don't know which email. I have a hotmail and a gmail that are both [removed by Admin for privacy] @ ... That's OK thought. Thank you!


Thanks for the warm welcomes! Maybe this time around I'll finally get a BFP.


----------



## missielibra

Welcome back! Good luck with everything! FX


----------



## Cewsbaby

Don't lose hope. It took me 9 years to get my BFP and I now have 2 boys (3 yr and 5 month old) and I was told countless times I could never get pregnant without help and both were natural. Good luck and I really hope you get a BFP soon!!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Jules30 said:


> Wobbles,
> 
> I don't know which email. I have a hotmail and a gmail that are both [removed by Admin for privacy] @ ... That's OK thought. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcomes! Maybe this time around I'll finally get a BFP.

It's your hotmail account lovely. Do you still have access to it to reset your password? If you do I have sent an email with the link.

Your username was Jules87

<3


----------



## Jules30

Thank you all for the welcome! :hugs

Wobbles. I do still use my hotmail. Since I've been posting with this account, I'd like to just keep it if that's OK. It kind of feels like a clean slate to start ttc again. I'm weird, i know. :haha:


----------



## Wobbles

Usually you would be asked to use your original account but I do understand so that's fine <3


----------



## dizzy65

welcome back to bnb


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome back! :) :hi:


----------

